# State Card



## gunner2927 (Jun 28, 2008)

does anyone know do you have to take nremt to get your state card or can you take a emt class and passes it and just send in for your state emt card

this is for ohio by the way


----------



## Hastings (Jun 28, 2008)

gunner2927 said:


> does anyone know do you have to take nremt to get your state card or can you take a emt class and passes it and just send in for your state emt card
> 
> this is for ohio by the way



Personally, I'm not a fan of shortcuts to getting licensed if there are any.

Actually, personally, I don't want someone working on me or my family who can't pass the national registry or gives up on it.


----------



## gunner2927 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hastings said:


> Personally, I'm not a fan of shortcuts to getting licensed if there are any.
> 
> Actually, personally, I don't want someone working on me or my family who can't pass the national registry or gives up on it.


i'am not giving up on it i just dont see the need for NR if i am staying in state


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 29, 2008)

gunner2927 said:


> i'am not giving up on it i just dont see the need for NR if i am staying in state



Are you really for sure? Seriously, I wished I had a nickel for every time I heard that same statement. As well, for professional standards. Some states testing is far more a joke than the NREMT, (so is NREMT to compare with other medical boards). Professional standards is set. Take it, if you don't renew it.. so be it. You did your part to prove you were able to pass the National testing. 

R/r 911


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 29, 2008)

If Ohio uses the NREMT as their State test, you will need to take that test.   You may also need to renew it each time to keep your State card.  You can not apply for your State card until you have taken the some exam that is mandated by your state.  Just passing the final exam in EMT class does not give you the green light to apply for a State card.  That is only one step of the process.

I would hope your EMT class instructor had provided you with the information for the certification process.


----------



## Cincy53 (Jun 29, 2008)

I beleive in Ohio you have to pass NR to get your state card. Once you pass NR then you have to contact the state and they mail you a card. I'm actually in the process right now. But I know a lot of guys who run full time with fire departments who only renew their state card. My older brother is a paramedic/FF and tells me that the reason he doesn't renew his NR because he isn't going to run anywhere else. I know a lot of other guys who do the same thing. But I definitely believe you should have to pass the NR to receive your first set of cards.


----------



## reaper (Jun 29, 2008)

Can I give you a hint. No one knows where their life will take them. You say that you will only need a state cert, but how do you know that? Five years from now, you may want or need to move to another state. Then you will have to take NREMT all over again. Get it, keep it and leave your choices open.


----------



## ladyemt 215 (Jun 29, 2008)

I agree with the others.  Just get it--even if you never move.  I'm a just-in-case junkie. 

It's a good thing to have--won't hurt.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 29, 2008)

State Cert you have to do the CBI and FBI printing and take the state test which you need to re-new every 3 years. i would take the NR just because though...you get a cool patch and everything.


----------



## Firemedic515 (Jun 30, 2008)

Cincy53 said:


> I beleive in Ohio you have to pass NR to get your state card. Once you pass NR then you have to contact the state and they mail you a card. I'm actually in the process right now. But I know a lot of guys who run full time with fire departments who only renew their state card. My older brother is a paramedic/FF and tells me that the reason he doesn't renew his NR because he isn't going to run anywhere else. I know a lot of other guys who do the same thing. But I definitely believe you should have to pass the NR to receive your first set of cards.



This is correct.  You must pass NR to obtain an OH state cert.  After you have your state cert, you are only required to maintain your state cert (40 hours of CE every 3 years).  I would strongly advise you to maintain both your NR and State cards.


----------



## gunner2927 (Jun 30, 2008)

well i just found out that i passed so i guess i dont have to worry about it anymore


----------

